
EsoLangVM Compiler Infrastructure - EvgeniyZh
https://github.com/shinh/elvm
======
__s
Been a couple years since I passed this project, optimized their reference
Befunge implementation & improved codegen for generating numbers:
[https://github.com/shinh/elvm/pull/18](https://github.com/shinh/elvm/pull/18)
(Befunge has commands for pushing 0-9 on the stack, have to use arithmetic
past that, so old codegen would essentially compute the base 9 representation,
whereas more efficient encodings are possible by factoring numbers & using ':'
to duplicate the top of the stack)

Esoteric programming languages are fun, I put 'Befunge' on my resume as a
programming language I know, opens up something I can ramble passionately
about for hours. They explore a space that is completely self serving, a form
of PL theory existing in its own vacuum

------
pepijndevos
Compiler generated code is rarely pretty, but I always find generated Piet
particularly disappointing. Has any work been done to generate code in the
style of Mondriaan?

~~~
Y_Y
I found it funny that it looks like a low-resolution image (mirrored) of
source code in a text-based language. Of course anybody can write a better
backend that makes nicer images, or even a Piet formatter, that prettifies
existing code.

